# Salted Nuts



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

How can I make the salt and other seasonings stick better when I try to make salted nuts (pecans, peanuts, walnuts, etc.)? Here's what I've been doing: I drizzle about a tablespoon of olive oil over about a pound of nuts, and coat. Then I sprinkle salt and sometimes other seasonings like garlic, chili powder, stir well, spread in a pan, and then bake at low heat until there's a good texture. But most of the seasonings fall to the bottom of the bowl later. Any suggestions?

Thanks

Jenny


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

We had a hard time getting the seasonings to stick, too. Then I came across this one: take one egg white, whip til frothy and add a tablespoon of water and 2 teaspoons of salt. Add the nuts, stir well then drain and put on your lightly oiled pan. Now the seasonings stick.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

try a spice mill or a food processer to mill the salt into a fine salt flour is what it is called pour salt salt in the processer and let it run on high speed for about 5 minutes and you will get super fine salt and it should stick to the nuts


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I mix in a little amount of brown sugar to the seasonings. I like the complex taste of sweet/hot/salt and the sugar melts onto the nuts taking the other seasonings with it kicking and screaming all the way. . . ok, that was added drama, but you get the idea. lol.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

A little brown sugar........ That sounds like a great idea to try, especially with pecans. Do you add any sort of liquid?


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

opalcab said:


> try a spice mill or a food processer to mill the salt into a fine salt flour is what it is called pour salt salt in the processer and let it run on high speed for about 5 minutes and you will get super fine salt and it should stick to the nuts


This works really well. I also use the spice mill/electric coffee grinder for making the seasoning more powdery. Thanks.


----------

